# Gloucestershire Reptile Show 2010



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey All,

Well after all the required investigation etc we have been given the go ahead to host gloucestershire's first reptile, inverts and amphibians show.

It will currently be held at the hardwicke village hall although it is subject to change depending on how many people come along.

The costs will be

Table including electrical point £11

Table without electrical point £8

Pitch (bring your own table) no electric £7

Pitch (bring your own table) with electric £10

Adults entry will be £2.50 children free.

There will be 50 car parking spaces, there is 3 other car parks in the area also just off the M5 so is pretty direct to get to.

Disabled facilities are offered and there will be staff around all day and possibly some outside entertainment possibly a BBQ if its nice and sunny.

We will be hosting refreshments provided by local services and will have a vet on site at all times.

Rules will be mailed to exhibitors that are interested.

We dont have a fixed date yet although June/July time will be the plan we have a few dates in mind.

If anyone is interested in doing this for next year please let me know, we will have the website up shortly offering the ability to purchase tables online in advance and there will be free membership also.

Thanks everyone who has already come forward to offer assistance, if anyone else would like to be on board please PM me


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The first table has now been booked, we will be giving the definite date in the next 24 hours or so


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just an update for everyone the tables are 6ft long and about 3ft wide. 

we are still looking at alternative venues aswell as the hall will only hold 150 people and when you have tables in there etc its going to decrease.

So....if anyone has any better suggestions as to a venue please PM me.

The dates we have been given to toy with are the following:

12th - 19th - 26th June 

10th - 17th - 31st July

Welcome to the Hardwicke Village Hall Website is the link for people to see the venue

Just spoke to the lady from there and she said there is around 20/25 tables for our use along with their kitchen and possibly a lounge space with beverages etc.
I am going up there on Friday the 19th to toy with some layouts to see how many tables we can fit in i think it will be around 20, however if we get more interest we will move to a bigger venue 

If you wish to book more than 1 table we can offer a discount on 2+

We now have 2 tables pre booked too!

And to finalise on this post lol inverts and amphibs are welcome too


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

We now have 4 tables booked, the website will be up shortly allowing you to purchase a table online. there are 4 to choose from

1x 6ft table with electric
1x 6ft table without electric
1x pitch with electric
1x pitch without electric


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Will there be tables for people who have bred animals and have hatchlings or not? since its a show, i am imagining people might want to buy or sell animals with a view to breeding them maybe.. 

Just wondering : victory:

( I also have friends down that way who breed absolutely gorgeous leos and cresties.. not sure if they'd want a table they do breed and sell .. so they might.. but they will certainly come along for a look, since it is just round the corner from them.)

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

PM'd you sparkle


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks matt.. great Pm  have replied : victory:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy crap i never thought i would see this!!
How is it coming along?
I live in Gloucester and theres only one or two decent pet shops aint there :roll:
What other forums have you advertised this on?
Would love to see it get massive 
BTW as for a bugger venue, how about Beaufort community school?
That has some pretty big halls but im not sure if you can hire them or not.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have got things sorted almost, venue booked website almost finished now need to get some breeders listed.

The forms are all sorted out ready to send out via email to exhibitors.

We have approx 25 to 30 tables and will move to a bigger venue if we need to.

Closing date for applications will be June 30th


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Is closing date June 30 2009?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> Is closing date June 30 2009?


Hey sorry i was a bit misleading there June 30th 2010 is the closing date.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Holy crap i never thought i would see this!!
> How is it coming along?
> I live in Gloucester and theres only one or two decent pet shops aint there :roll:
> What other forums have you advertised this on?
> ...


Fab idea, then I can just walk across the field :2thumb: It has loads of parking too!

Jo


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

The venue currently is subject to change if we get big enough and beaufort school hasnt been contacted yet.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Fab idea, then I can just walk across the field :2thumb: It has loads of parking too!
> 
> Jo


Same for me but I dont think it will be that close anymore


----------



## bex986 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay!!!!!! I live in winchcombe so not far at all,


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Dont think its far from me at all either, my grandparent got married at that village hall


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Is this still happening?

Was a date decided?

Lets have an update please :2thumb:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*re:*

sweet i live a few miles away will people be buying and selling or is it just a show


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Any news about this, 
If you get a bigger venue I might be intrested..


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

will definetly come if its still going ahead. May even bring a few friends


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hiya, has it been confirmed whether this show is definitely going ahead and if so where/when?

ta


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Ooooh.
I can't wait for this. A few mintues away


----------

